# Rocket Launch



## PRR 60 (Nov 18, 2013)

Is a rocket launch "Non-Rail Transportation?" I think it is! Here's a heads up.

A Minotaur I rocket will be launched tomorrow (Tuesday 11/19) from the NASA facility at Wallops Island, Virginia. The rocket is placing an Air Force satellite in orbit, along with 28(!) smaller scientific satellites. The launch is scheduled at 7:30pm (EST) with the launch window lasting until 9:15pm. Weather permitting (and right now the weather looks great), the nighttime launch will be visible up and down the east coast, with the Baltimore - Washington area having a particularly good view.

There was a Wallops launch using a variation of this same rocket last September, and it was clearly visible from my home in New Jersey. Tomorrow I might just drag my poor wife down the shore for an even better look.

Detailed info about viewing the launch from Orbital Systems is HERE.


----------



## Ryan (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks for sharing this - May have to try and see this one...


----------



## Acela150 (Nov 18, 2013)

Cool!


----------



## caravanman (Nov 19, 2013)

I beg to differ... Rocket certainly rail related! : http://www.sciencemuseum.org.uk/objects/nrm_-_locomotives_and_rolling_stock/1862-5.aspx

Ed.


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 19, 2013)

Also, the rocket parts are usually transported to the final assembly site by rail!


----------



## Ryan (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks again for sharing this, the launch looked AWESOME from here in Odenton.


----------



## PRR 60 (Nov 19, 2013)

I did indeed drag my poor wife down the shore to Cape May for the launch. We had dinner at the Lobster House restaurant (maybe the only place open), and then slooooowly sipped two cups of coffee while the downrange tracking issue was resolved and the count was restarted. We then headed over to the beach and had a great view of the launch on a clear, crisp (or, per my wife, freezing) night. There were a few other nuts enthusiasts hanging out on the beach with us. After about three minutes, it was all over. So, back in the car for the drive home. I loved it. My wife? She loved dinner!


----------



## GG-1 (Nov 20, 2013)

PRR 60 said:


> There were a few other nuts enthusiasts hanging out on the beach with us.


I have spent a few nights on a beach, but never observed a rocket launch.

Aloha


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 20, 2013)

Nice Trip Bill! Sounds like your Experience as an Old Married Man Paid off with a Win!Win! ^_^


----------

